# Biesemeyer fence model??



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

Recently bought a Unisaw that came with a Biesemeyer fence. Both the saw and the fence were disassembled. In other words, the extension tables were removed from the saw and the fence was completely disassembled. How does one identify the model number of the fence in order to buy replacement parts? I cannot find any identifying marks on any of the different pieces.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Woodsci said:


> Recently bought a Unisaw that came with a Biesemeyer fence. Both the saw and the fence were disassembled. In other words, the extension tables were removed from the saw and the fence was completely disassembled. How does one identify the model number of the fence in order to buy replacement parts? I cannot find any identifying marks on any of the different pieces.


What do you think is missing? The extension table is just a cheap piece of wood you could fabricate.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Identifying piece parts can become frustrating! Hopefully the fence parts were separated from the saw parts. If that is NOT the case, you may have to contact the manufacturers service department of each unit (on line or by phone) for an exploded view of parts info. Before you begin re-assembly of either unit, be certain you have ALL the required pieces/parts! Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Biesemeyer parts*

As far as I know, based on my 2 Biesemeyer fences, the heads on fences are the same. They come in different lengths. Also the length of the rails that makes it a different model.

https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Motor-...322772&sr=8-5&keywords=Biesemeyer+fence+parts

http://www.mikestools.com/biesemeyer-commercial-fence-packages.aspx

The rectangluar tube mounts to an angle that get bolted to the saw's tables along the front.









Some saws do not require a rear angle to support the back of the fence, put use a glide pad the rides on the top of the saw's tables:


----------



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

Steve,
Nothing seems to be missing for the saw except the fasteners for the left and right wing tables. Not a problem, I have a manual and parts diagram. I used extension tables in my original post rather than wings.
The Biesemeyer appears to be complete too except for the fasteners and there are a lot of them. If I knew the model number, I could hopefully get a parts diagram and list.
Thanks.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The fence is simple enough that a visit to a tool store and an examination of one on a saw should be all you need. The bolts you need are available as stock items, maybe not at the local hardware store, try an industrial supplier such as Fastenal.

If you do a search for table saw fence patents the original patent drawings are available which may also help.


----------



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

woodnthings,
The fence itself is 48". The rectangular tube is 84". One of the angles is 72" and the other is 56".
Thanks for the reply and the links.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Manual is here for fence:

http://www.mikestools.com/download/DeltaTableSawManuals/BC30, BC50.pdf


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Once you have rail (s) on .....*

Here's how the fence locks on the front rail:

 
There is a shoe behind the cam which bears against the rail to tighten it down. 


 

 

 



 

 



__________________


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Woodsci said:


> Steve,
> Nothing seems to be missing for the saw except the fasteners for the left and right wing tables. Not a problem, I have a manual and parts diagram. I used extension tables in my original post rather than wings.
> The Biesemeyer appears to be complete too except for the fasteners and there are a lot of them. If I knew the model number, I could hopefully get a parts diagram and list.
> Thanks.


The saw of mine the wings are mounted with 3 each 3/8"x1 1/4" bolts. The wooden table extension is mounted with 10 1/4"x 1 1/4" flat head machine screws. There is nothing mounting the wooden table to the cast extension. It's just suspended between the front and back railing.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

While you probably will find different model numbers, the only difference will be the length of the tubes, and for the 48 50 and 52 inch will be the legs for the table extension, otherwise everythings the same.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Why not give Biesemeyer a call?

Years ago, when Lowes was closing out Biesemeyer fences for $50, I went to a store that said they had 3 of them. When 1 was an open box, without the bag of hardware, the Manager sold that one to me for $10!
A call to Biesemeyer had a free bag of hardware sent to me.
Another of the fences had 1 surface, very slightly out of square. 
A call to Biesemeyer, and they sent me a new fence. (no rail/tube) Didn't even ask where or when I bought it.
Turned out they were closing that location that week! Lucky me.


----------



## Woodsci (May 3, 2016)

Pirate,

I was told by a 28 year Delta customer service employee that Delta bought Biesemeyer in the late 90s. The fences are still available in a 30" size and a 50" size. FYI the website is www.deltamachinery.com/accessories/biesemeyer/
Thanks.


----------

